# Nursing help!



## Crystsal (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm going to college and all my life I wanted to be a nurse. But now I'm not so sure. I'm taking bio-human a&p..and sadly I'm not doing so good.I helping out people and taking care of them. I've always been in hospitals so I'm used to that environment. I don't know if it's cause the bio class is a big class of 84 students that makes me feel that this isn't for me. I'm really having second thoughts on pursuing this career. I'm a shy girl. I like to work by myself. but I'm very caring and I reallly like helping out people. My friends ask me when they have a medical problem or advice on what to do..and I help them out. And I usually get the diagnosis right. And if I don't go into nursing I don't know what I'm going to do. I have no other like strong interests. I love learning about the body and procedures..all that health stuff. *sigh*. I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

You sound like you would be a good fit for a nursing career. Don't worry about not doing too well in the biology class. The grade does not reflect how well you will do your job in the future.


----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------



## Crystsal (Mar 31, 2011)

ryanb said:


> but I hear that once you get through the core requirements (biology, chemistry, a&p, etc) the actual nursing courses are much more manageable.
> 
> Hang in there. It might be worth it to try to find a study partner, go to the professor for extra help if he/she has office hours, or invest in some supplemental study materials.


Oh wow. I hope the classes get easier. I'm giving bio one last shot when I go to a community college in the fall. And yea..I'm not really good at asking for help. I was taught to not ask for help. So..its really hard for me. And I'm not really social..so a study partner is out. And supplemental study materials..as in what?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Gosh, my first year courses were like 300+ students! It is intimidating I agree, but don't give up yet. First year grades (if that's what you're talking about) really don't matter. The world needs more nurses! 

I'm looking into paramedics myself but worry I'm not extroverted enough.  Keep at it, don't let one class deter you.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

My hardest class was the lowest level BIO class I took. I only took anatomy in high school (joke anatomy), but I've heard it's a killer. I took histology, which might be around the same intensity, and it was probably the second hardest class I took.

Are you a CNA? Not exactly the same work, but you can get your license very quickly, and get into nursing work early on, which will give you a much better idea if you want to pursue being an RN, not to mention giving you great experience to put on your app. At least do some hospital volunteering and shadow RN's.


----------



## learnfromit55 (Apr 2, 2011)

A&P is really, really hard. I took A&PI 2 times, and A&PII 3 times and I still got into my schools nursing program. I decided that Nursing isn't for me, but mainly because I always wanted to be an art teacher and I'm finally deciding to live out my dreams, instead of what my parents want me to do. But anyway, I think you should stick with it, if you really enjoy it. The classes will get easier, and as you get further into the program, you'll get used to seeing the same people all the time


----------



## sunshine0505 (May 16, 2011)

I just finished an RN program and it was hard dealing with SA by myself! I would advise you to look into treatment now, if you can. Many schools offer counseling. Also, my SA has blocked me from being able to open up/trust people... which can cause further isolation. If that's something you struggle with, try now to open up/ connect with classmates. Good luck! PM me if you have any ?s about nursing school


----------



## Skysie (Oct 24, 2010)

Nursing is such a flexible degree. If you like working alone you still have options. You could do home care visits and not have to deal with as many people opposed to a hospital setting. Or you could get a masters in nursing and become an anesthesia nurse.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Skysie said:


> Nursing is such a flexible degree. If you like working alone you still have options. You could do home care visits and not have to deal with as many people opposed to a hospital setting. Or you could get a masters in nursing and become an anesthesia nurse.


Thread is 4 years old FYI


----------

